# Biketreffen Sporthalle Oberwerth



## Komtur (20. April 2004)

Hallo Bike und Bikerinnen in und um Koblenz.
Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen mir ein günstiges Anfänger-Bike zugelegt und habe meine ersten "Gehversuche" gemacht und festgestellt das mir das Ganze viel Spass macht. Ich fahre jetzt eigentlich jeden Tag mindestens ne Stunde und suche deswegen Gleichgesinnte.
Da ich schon seit einigen Tagen hier das Forum lese, stellt sich mir da dieFrage ob es noch das Bike-Treffen an der Sporthalle Oberwerth gibt und wenn, wann?
Da ich aber noch Anfänger bin, kann ich bei den anspruchsvollen Strecken natürlich noch nicht mithalten und such erstmal was einfaches (Kühkopf und Umgebung oder so).
Meldet euch doch einfach mal!!


----------



## s-geronimo (20. April 2004)

guckst du hier : http://davedesign.de/radsport-regen....php?f=1&sid=ea5ad7735d04604f75e4c6bd0c526d00

gruß
geronimo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komtur (20. April 2004)

Danke für den Hinweis !!!
Ich glaube ich muss mir erst mal so ne Art Vokabelheft mit Mountainbike Vokabeln anlegen 
Wie unterscheiden sich denn die eizelnen Arten MTB zu fahren?
Was sind Sigle Trail, G-Trail, Freeride, usw.
Ich kann mir nur unter Tour, Downhill und Enduro was vorstellen !!!


----------



## Nakamur (20. April 2004)

Was früher fahrtechisch anspruchsvolle Touren waren ist mittlerweile Freeride oder Enduro. Singletrails sind lenkerbreite Pfade. 

G-Trail ist ein Pfad an der Lahn, der vom Goethepunkt startet und bei gewissen Menschen (Pseudo-Freeridern  ) offenbar Gefühle an gewissen Stellen erzeugt.  

Richtigen Downhill gibts hier in der Gegend nicht, nur Freeride. 
Unsere Touren am Wochenende sind in der Regel anspruchsvolle Touren oder besser Freeride light/Enduro kombiniert mit Marathon.

Falls es noch ein bisschen an der Fahrtechnik mangelt, kannst du ja mal mittwoch um 16:00h beim Hochschulsport MTB vorbeischauen. Da wird dir dann geholfen... (Ansprechpartner bin ich).
Ansonsten treffen sich Dienstags abend um 18:00h-18:15h die Leute von der Physio-Praxis und andere Ecke Löhrstr. -Rizzastr. vor der Bahnunterführung. Ich werde heute da auch mal wieder vorbeischauen.  
Die Touren der Gruppe gehen ca. 2h über eher breite Forstwege.

Viele Grüße
KP


----------



## dave (20. April 2004)

Den Begriff 'Freeride' haben geschickte Marketingstrategen eingesetzt, um neue Bike-Modelle mit dem entsprechenden Image an den Mann zu bringen.
Jeder hat so seine eigene Vorstellung vom Freeride. Hier z. B. die von IBC-Nelson: http://www.flowpage.net/philosophie/philo_freeride/philo_freeride.html



> Was früher fahrtechisch anspruchsvolle Touren waren ist mittlerweile Freeride oder Enduro


Für mich persönlich sind technisch anspruchvolle Touren immer noch ... tja ... Touren. 
Wenn ich zu den anderen sage, wir gehen Freeriden, dann stelle ich mir darunter eine Fahrt vor, die zu einer Strecke oder einer Stelle führt, bei denen Protektoren eventuell sehr angebracht sind und bei denen es u. a. auch ums Springen oder Droppen (von diversen Kanten runterspringen) geht. 
Unter Enduro verstehe ich eigentlich nur eine Kategorie von Rädern.

Aber jeder hat halt seine eigene Vorstellung. Ob es wohl irgendwo eine konkrete Definition gibt?



> Richtigen Downhill gibts hier in der Gegend nicht, nur Freeride.


@Nakamur: Die Strecke(n) im WW ... na, Du weißt schon ... die könnte man doch als DH bezeichnen, oder? Also, von der Art der Hindernisse usw.


----------



## s-geronimo (20. April 2004)

Nakamur schrieb:
			
		

> G-Trail ist ein Pfad an der Lahn, der vom Goethepunkt startet und bei gewissen Menschen (Pseudo-Freeridern  ) offenbar Gefühle an gewissen Stellen erzeugt.



welchen trail meinst du? die treppchen runter?
oder gibt's da noch einen trail den wir nicht kennen     

gruß
ger  nim


----------



## dave (20. April 2004)

s-geronimo schrieb:
			
		

> welchen trail meinst du? die treppchen runter?
> oder gibt's da noch einen trail den wir nicht kennen



hatte ich dir nicht mal gemailt, dass es noch einen alten Pfad  geradeaus am kamm entlang gibt?


----------



## Nakamur (20. April 2004)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> @Nakamur: Die Strecke(n) im WW ... na, Du weißt schon ... die könnte man doch als DH bezeichnen, oder? Also, von der Art der Hindernisse usw.



Nee, is da irgendwo ein Lift in der Nähe?   Und für mich wird beim richtigen Downhill an den 100km/h gekrazt. Ich würd das immer noch als Freeride-Strecek sehen...
Komm prügeln wir uns darum


----------



## dave (20. April 2004)

Na gut, dann lass uns mal vor die Tür gehen!


----------



## Staabi (20. April 2004)

Hi,



> Ansonsten treffen sich Dienstags abend um 18:00h-18:15h die Leute von der Physio-Praxis und andere Ecke Löhrstr. -Rizzastr. vor der Bahnunterführung. Ich werde heute da auch mal wieder vorbeischauen.
> Die Touren der Gruppe gehen ca. 2h über eher breite Forstwege.



Ahh, jetzt ja. ich bin da heute mit meinem Liegerad auf dem Weg zum Kieser-Training vorbeigefahren und wunderte mich schon, warum da so viele Biker stehen. Hmm, fahrt Ihr immer Dienstags abends? Vielleicht komme ich da mal mit, wenn ich es schaffe, frühzeitig aus dem Büro zu kommen.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## s-geronimo (21. April 2004)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> hatte ich dir nicht mal gemailt, dass es noch einen alten Pfad  geradeaus am kamm entlang gibt?




yes, den kenne ich...... allerdings fahren wir DA nicht runter. ist mir zu heftig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komtur (21. April 2004)

@ all
vielen Dank für die vielen Erklärungen, aber ich glaube bis ich soweit bin das ich über irgendwelche Stufen fahren bzw. mich irgendwelche Hänge herunterstürzen kann brauch ich:
1. bessere Kondition
2. mehr Erfahrung und
3. ein anderes Rad 

Ich denke weder ich noch mein Arrow Kiowa sind zu solchen Sachen im Stande, da werde ich wohl erst noch ein paar mal den Kühkopf rauf und runter fahren.


----------



## Nakamur (21. April 2004)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Hmm, fahrt Ihr immer Dienstags abends? Vielleicht komme ich da mal mit, wenn ich es schaffe, frühzeitig aus dem Büro zu kommen.



Ja jeden Dienstag 18:15h ist da Abfahrt!

@Komtur: Die Dienstagstouren sind lockere Runden rund um den Kühkopf, die in der Regel keine besonderen fahrtechnischen Schwierigkeiten haben.

Samstags siehts da schon ein wenig anders aus. Aber auch diese Touren sind mit einem normalen Cross Country-Rad fahrbar. 
Wie ich in dem Shop-Thread gelesen hab, suchst du ein neues Rad. Ich würde dir von jedem Fully unter 1500 abraten, da geht man zuviele Kompromisse ein. Kauf dir lieber ein ordentliches Hardtail mit Ölgabel und ordentlichen Scheibenbremsen oder rüste dein Arrow damit auf.   

Viele Grüße 
KP


----------



## dave (21. April 2004)

@KP:
Fährt Thomas auch wieder am Dienstag mit? Er ist letztens mit das RR-Rennen in Köln mitgefahren. Frag ihn doch nächstes mal bitte wie's war.

@Komtur:
Die Sa-Touren sind wahrscheinlich gar nicht so schlimm, wie Du jetzt vielleicht vermutest. Wir suchen uns da zwar hauptsächlich fahrtechnisch interessante Pfade zusammen, doch tut es i. A. dem Spass keinen Abbruch, wenn man mal eine Passage nur schiebend bewältigt. Das ist dann eher ein Anreiz sich später vielleicht noch einmal an dieser Stelle zu bewähren.
Eine gewisse Kondition wäre allerdings schon ganz hilfreich. Wenn Du Dich ein wenig in der Gegend auskennst, kannste aber prinzipiell auch jederzeit abkürzen. In letzter Zeit sind die Touren ohnehin nicht so lang gewesen. Aber mit dem Sommer und steigender Kondition wird sich da hoffentlich noch was tun.


----------



## Komtur (21. April 2004)

@ Nakamur

Musste gerade ne Kurrierfahrt für meinen Chef machen und bin dabei noch mal bei FF vorbei.
Da steht jetzt ein Univega RAM 930 (Mod 2003) für 700 Euro und das auch noch in meiner Größe habe gerade dazu einen Testbericht im Internet aus der Bike von 12/2000 mit dem Testurteil sehr gut gefunden. Die Ausstattung ist auch die selbe wie im Test beschrieben. Das müsste doch was sein oder?

@ all
werde zusehen das ich an einen der nächsten Dienstage mal mitkomme


----------



## Burli (21. April 2004)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> @KP:
> ... doch tut es i. A. dem Spass keinen Abbruch, wenn man mal eine Passage nur schiebend bewältigt.



ähh ja bin ich gemeint    so geschehen u.a. an dem bewusten G-Punkt! Mal davon abgesehen, dass mein Puls bei der ganzen Warterei auf euch deutlich unter 100 ging weil ich mein Rad getragen habe wärend ihr da runter seit wo ich kaum gehen konnte, war die Tour ja super     

Gruß Burli

P.S.: Ich lebe noch


----------



## Nakamur (21. April 2004)

Komtur schrieb:
			
		

> @ Nakamur
> Da steht jetzt ein Univega RAM 930 (Mod 2003) für 700 Euro und das auch noch in meiner Größe habe gerade dazu einen Testbericht im Internet aus der Bike von 12/2000 mit dem Testurteil sehr gut gefunden. Die Ausstattung ist auch die selbe wie im Test beschrieben. Das müsste doch was sein oder?



Ich bin selbst von 2000-2003 das Univega RAM 950 gefahren. 
Der Rahmen dürfte baugleich sein.

Kein schlechtes Rad, ABER Eingelenker (ich hab damit 2 Dämpfer geschrottet...).
->wippt
->is schwer, aber auch stabil

Meine Probleme mit dem Rad: 
FFranz/Univega hatte falsches zu kurzes Innenlager verbaut-> Umwerfer schleift (Ausstausch nach halbem Jahr, FFranz hat den Fehler nicht bemerkt, sondern Radsport Regenhardt (Bernd)

1.Dämpfer nach einem Jahr schrott,
Haarrisse im Lack nach drei Jahren (kein Reklamationsgrund bei Univega, da statisch unbedenklich...)

Verglichen mit dem Kona ne lahme Gurke. Wo bei das Kona kein Rad von der Stange ist, da es ein Rahmenkit war und somit eigentlich nicht vergleichbar.

Wiegesagt ich rate dir von nem Fully in der Preisklasse ab. Und einem bike-Test kann man grundsätzlich nie trauen.

Noch ne kleine Ergänzung: Ich hab mir in der Zeit auch das Cube-Hardtail aufgebaut. Das Ende vom Lied war dann, das ich lieber und öfter mit dem Cube gefahren bin, als dem Unvega da es nicht gewippt hat und bergab irgendwie wendiger war...  


Viele Grüße KP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komtur (21. April 2004)

@Nakamur
ich bekomme am Freitag um 16:00 Uhr von FF das Rad zur Probefahrt zur Verfügung gestellt und kann dann ne gute Stunde damit in der Gegend rumfahren (werd dann meine Runde um den Kühkopf drehen so wie immer)
anschließend werd ich mich entscheiden. Nur es gibt leider nicht soooo viele Alternativen für mich. Ich will unbedingt nen Fully um bei meinen 90 Kg und 32 Jahren meinen Opikörper etwas zu schonen   
und ich will unbedingt min. ne Deore Ausstattung. Mehr wie 700 kann ich aber auf keinen Fall ausgeben - absolutes Limit also bracuh ich irgend ein Auslaufmodell was um überhaupt in den Genuss dieser Ausstattung zu kommen. 
Das Canyon FX 2000 für 699 Euro ist mir leider zu klein (gab es nur in M zu dem Preis) sonst hät ich das sofort genommen.
Wenn ich in der Zeit mit dem Bike den ein oder anderen Dämpfer schrotte oder das ein oder andere Teil austauschen muss ist das nur halb so wild, bis dahin ist wieder Geld in der Kriegskasse   
Ach ja, so wie es aussieht werd ich wohl am Dienstag zu der lustigen Truppe Ecke Rizzastrasse dazustoßen (Vieleicht schon mit neuem Bike sonst mit meinem treuen Arrow)


----------



## sulibats (21. April 2004)

Hatte auch mal den Univega RAM950 Rahmen (sieht dem RAM930 sehr ähnlich). War natürlich alles andere als Antriebsneutral, sprich starkes wippen im Wiegetritt und auch relativ schwer. 700 klingt jetzt natürlich preislich nicht so schlecht, würde das Geld aber eher in ein besser ausgestattetes Hardtail stecken, da wirste sicher mehr Freude dran haben  

@Komtur: Bin auch öfter im Stadtwald unterwegs, meist Richtung und Waldesch und wieder zurück in die Stadt. Können gerne mal ne Runde zusammen drehen, wenn dir der Altersunterschied nicht zu groß ist  

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Komtur (22. April 2004)

@ Sulibats

Altersunterschied ist für mich nie ein Thema gewesen, werder in die eine noch in die andere Richtung. HAuptsache die Leute denken nicht du seist mein Pfleger    und ich sein aus dem Altersheim abgehauen.
Spass beiseite wir können gerne ne Runde drehen. Nur heute (Donnerstag muss ich mir erst noch die Kohle für das Bike verdienen und Freitag mach ich dann die Probefahrt mit dem Univega. Samstag würde dann evtl klappen - wie sieht es da bei dir aus. Sonntag würde auch gehen dann aber entwerder vor oder nach der Formel 1  
Bis dann


----------



## Rockyalex! (22. April 2004)

Hi Biker
Hab grad auch einen Beitrag zum ursprünlichen Thema geschriebenIn Berndts Forum)
Samstag 13.00 Treffen an der Sporthalle.
Allerdings weiss ich noch nicht wer kommt.
Gruss Alex


----------



## dave (22. April 2004)

Bin dabei, Siebenberg auch! 

@komtur:
Ich schließe mich den anderen an. Kaufe Dir lieber ein gutes Hardtail oder rüste das Arrow so wie von KP empfohlen auf. Eine gute Gabel und zumindest vorne eine Scheibenbremse heben den Fahrspass schon wirklich sehr drastisch. Bei unserem Gelände sind Fullies ja auch nicht gerade ein Muss! Außerdem haste dann noch mehr Technik am Rad, was unweigerlich mehr Defektanfälligkeit, Zeit bei der Wartung und Kosten mit sich bringt.


----------



## Pedalritter (22. April 2004)

@Sulibats und Komtur

wenn ihr am Samstag nicht allzu früh eure Runde dreht könnte man sich ja in der nähe von Waldesch treffen , denn den Koblenzer Stadtwald kenn ich kaum!! Bin eigentlich immer richtung Boppard unterwegs , is näher und da gibts auch schöne ecken !!


----------



## dave (22. April 2004)

Burli schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Ich lebe noch



Na, dann können wir doch demnächst mal unsere RR-Runde drehen! Ich will nun auch wieder mehr auf der Straße trainieren.



			
				Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> @Sulibats und Komtur
> wenn ihr am Samstag nicht allzu früh eure Runde dreht könnte man sich ja in der nähe von Waldesch treffen , denn den Koblenzer Stadtwald kenn ich kaum!! Bin eigentlich immer richtung Boppard unterwegs , is näher und da gibts auch schöne ecken !!



Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja! Wir sind wahrscheinlich sowohl im Stadtwald als auch Richtung Boppard unterwegs.


----------



## sulibats (22. April 2004)

@Komtur: Grundsätzlich hab ich sowohl Samstag als auch Sonntag Zeit  Sollten wir dann ggf. einfach mal kurzfristig absprechen oder uns der Gruppe anschließen, welche um 13Uhr an der Sporthalle losfährt.

@Pedalritter: Können uns ja morgen nochmal kurzschließen wg. Samstag, wenn Komtur nix dagegen hat?!

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Komtur (22. April 2004)

Hab den Termin zum Probefahren des RAM 930 auf heute vorverlegt und bin von der Sporthalle den Kühklopf hoch dann Remmstecken und später so einen kleinen Pfad runter zu Mosel (gegenüber von Winningen) von da aus dann zurück nach koblenz. Waren 25 Kilometer. Und auch wenn ihr mich jetzt steinigt. Ich hab das Rad gekauft, freu mich tierich und denke ich hab nen guten Preis bekommen.
Samstag kann ich um 13:00 das gute Stück bei FF in Koblenz abholen, anschließend komm ich natürlich gern zur Sporthalle, man muss das gute Stück ja mal ausführen


----------



## dave (22. April 2004)

sulibats schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder uns der Gruppe anschließen, welche um 13Uhr an der Sporthalle losfährt.



Jau, wär' doch mal 'ne Idee, oder? Wir könnten uns in Vallendar treffen (12:40 Uhr an der Kreuzung Westerwaldstraße-Rheinstraße) und dann gemeinsam zum Oberwerth fahren. 



			
				Komtur schrieb:
			
		

> Und auch wenn ihr mich jetzt steinigt. Ich hab das Rad gekauft, ...



Hey, wir haben Dich gewarnt ...! 
Ne, keine Sorge, so lange Du Spass dran hast ist's doch i. O.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komtur (23. April 2004)

@ Sulibat, Pedalritter und Dave

ich gehe heute noch mal bei FF vorbei und frage ob ich das Bike auch ne Stude eher abholen kann, sonst schaf ich es nicht bis 13:00 an die Sporthalle oder könnten wir das ganze auf 14:00 verschieben   
Ich würde auch nämlich wirklich gern bei der Gelegenheit kennenlernen und euch an meiner ersten Runde mit meiner Neuerwerbung "teilhabe" lassen


----------



## Pedalritter (23. April 2004)

@dave , sulibats , komtur und den Rest

also muß gaaaaanz ehrlich sagen 13.00 is ein wenig sehr früh , weil wenn ich um 12.30 bei mir losfahren muss um pünktlich am Treffpunkt zu sein , STEINIGT mich der REST der FAMILIE !!    . Denn durch meine Schichtarbeit hab ich eh nicht viel von denen , da bleibt einem eh nur das WE. !!!
Mal dann ne Grundsätzliche Frage , ist es denn ein Problem den Zeitpunkt dieses Treffens im Frühjahr/Sommer nach hinten zu verschieben , es ist ja lang genug hell ????  
Währe nähmlich mal witzig ,die Leute kennenlzuernen mit denen man sich hier unterhält   :   !!! (oder???)


----------



## Komtur (23. April 2004)

@ Pedalritter

... ganz deiner Meinung, lasst uns das Treffen ein wenig nach Hinten schieben.

@ All
ist das ein Problem für euch oder könnten wir so grundsätzlich gegen 15:00 abfahren. Ich hoffe das reicht für Pedalritter und seine Family aus  

Ach ja, für meine Frau ist es auch eine neue Erfahrung das ich jetzt so oft auf dem Rad sitze und nicht da bin, aber sie will auch mal hin und wieder mitfahren (sie nimmt dann mein Arrow (sie ist Gott sei Dank auch über 1,80 Groß)) wür müssen halt nur jedesmal nen Babysitter finden.


----------



## sulibats (23. April 2004)

Für mich wäre 15.00 Uhr kein Problem  

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Pedalritter (23. April 2004)

@ all ,

also 15.00 Uhr ist ne richtig gute Zeit    , dann könnt ich gaaaaaaanz gemütlich ans Oberwerth rollen und bräuchte mich nicht so zuverausgaben , denn in meinem Alter muß man mit seinen Kräften haushalten 
 . 
Und wo soll dann gefahren werden , und wie lange ??   

MfG Pedalritter


----------



## Rockyalex! (23. April 2004)

Hör sich einer die an! Noch nicht mitgefahren und schon das Treff verschieben...?  

Seit ihr schon mal mit Dave eine Runde mit den ganzen Kilometern, den ganzen Steinen und Dornen gefahren an denen der sich einen Platten holt?   Nicht zu vergessen die Stellen an denen geknipst wird und die nicht so fitten auch mal die Landschaft genießen müssen!

In Bernds Forum ist derzeit die Rede von Boppard und Buchholz oder von Boppard mit der anderen Rheinseite, beides nicht zu kurz.

Würde mich trotzdem freuen euch kennen zu lernen.  
Alex


----------



## Pedalritter (23. April 2004)

@rockyalex

hör ma du jungspund , es will keiner euren Termin verschieben , war ja nur ein vorschlag . Und davon mal abgesehen würd ich W.Kopf sowieso nich runterfahren geschweige denn den Sessellift !! Also es ging halt mal darum die Leute kennenzulernen und eventuell mal ein Stück mitzufahren , denn nicht jeder hat soviel zeit wie du und Dave !! Also nix für ungut !!! Muß dir aber auch gestehen mir reichen Touren von 2-3 Stunden , denn mit meiner Fitness stehts halt momentan nicht zumbesten !!!! 

Mfg


----------



## Komtur (23. April 2004)

@ Pedalritter

also, ich kann auch noch keine soo langen und anspruchsvollen Touren fahren und bin deshalb froh wenn ich erstmal langsam an das Ganze herangeführt werde. Wenn die anderen ihre "Normale Tour" machen so über zig Kilometer - da muss ich passen.
Vieleicht können wir uns dann ja um 15:00 treffen und dann ne Stadtwaldrunde drehen und du zeigst mir die ein oder andere Strecke.

@ Sulibats
vieleiht hast du ja Lust auch um 15:00 mit Pedalritter und mir ne leichte Runde zu drehen?


----------



## dave (23. April 2004)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> Seit ihr schon mal mit Dave eine Runde mit den ganzen Kilometern, den ganzen Steinen und Dornen gefahren an denen der sich einen Platten holt?   Nicht zu vergessen die Stellen an denen geknipst wird und die nicht so fitten auch mal die Landschaft genießen müssen!



Waaas?! Jetzt bin ich mal wieder schuld oder was? 
Aber Du musst doch zugeben, dass ich mich wenigstens in Punkto Platten in den letzten Monaten sehr gebessert habe. Jungs, das Antiplattband wiegt zwar einiges, scheint sich aber tatsächlich zu rentieren!

Tja, 15 Uhr ist generell allerdings für unsere Sommertouren etwas zu spät. Ich muss auch noch von KO zurück nach Höhr. Ich kann mich daran erinnern bei den Lahn-Touren manchmal erst um 21.00 Uhr wieder nach Hause gekommen zu sein. Aber wir müssen in Bad Ems ja auch immer die Eisdiele mitnehmen! 

@pedalritter:
Da wir wahrscheinlich ohnehin Richtung Boppard fahren, könnten wir uns auf halben Weg treffen. 

@all:
Von mir aus könnten wir uns auch um 14 Uhr treffen, später aber eher nicht. Momentan scheint aus dem Regenhard-Forum ansonsten nur Siebenberg dabei zu sein. Ich werd' dort mal etwas entprechendes posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sulibats (23. April 2004)

@Komtur: Ja, können wir gerne machen. Ich denke, alle Leute unter einem Hut zu vereinen ist eh schwer, besonders wenn es um die Tourlänge geht (nicht unbedingt um die Geschwindigkeit, Schwierigkeit, etc.)

@dave: Von Koblenz biste doch in 40min in Höhr  

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Pedalritter (23. April 2004)

@ komtur ,

prinzipell kein Problem , hat halt nur den Haken , daß ich mich nicht im Stadtwald auskenne !!

@ Dave,
na bei der An - und Abfahrtsstrecke ist der frühe Treffpunkt natürlich ein Argument !! Wie und Wo stellst du dir ein Treffen vor ? Für mich sinds halt nur ca 7km bis zum W.Kopf . Vorschlag zur Güte wenn ich mit komtur fahren sollte , wann fahrt ihr von Boppard wieder zurück ?? Dann könnt man sich ja in Hünenfeld oder in Waldesch an dem Parkplatz treffen , aber bedenke komtur und ich sind halt nicht die fittesten und ich kenn mich im Stadtwald nicht aus !!

MfG Pedalritter


----------



## dave (23. April 2004)

sulibats schrieb:
			
		

> @dave: Von Koblenz biste doch in 40min in Höhr



Ja, eigentlich keine Entfernung. Aber der kürzeste Weg führt dann immer über den Anstieg nach Schönstatt hoch. Nach einer langen und anstrengenden Tour kommt das echt gut!   

@Pedalritter:
Wir fahren von Boppard entweder rechtsrheinisch oder über Brodenbachtal - Alkener Bachtal wieder zurück. Mit einem Treffpunkt auf der "Rückfahrt" von Boppard ist's daher eher schwierig ... 
Ich hatte mir das z. B. so gedacht, dass wir uns um 14 Uhr auf dem OW treffen und Dich dann um ca. 15 Uhr oben oder unten bei WK einsammeln. Dann könnten wir z. B. noch zusammen das Butterloch mitnehmen und uns dann evtl. wieder trennen, da die weitere Runde für Komtur vielleicht jetzt zu anfang noch etwas lang ist. Er könnte Dir dann den Stadtwald zeigen.


----------



## Pedalritter (23. April 2004)

@Dave

hört sich ganz gut an , aber warum nicht treff am Parkplatz Jakobsberg und dann noch ne schleife über Brey - Spay drehen durch die Weinberge wieder zum Jakobsberg und sich dann dort Trennen ?? Könnt ja sein das es da noch ´n paar Ecken gibt die ihr nicht kennt !?
Zu den Vorschlägen müßte man halt auch mal komtur befragen , was er davon hält und wieviel km er sich zutraut ??

@komtur was hälst du von den Vorschlägen ??

Mfg


----------



## dave (23. April 2004)

Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> @Dave
> 
> hört sich ganz gut an , aber warum nicht treff am Parkplatz Jakobsberg und dann noch ne schleife über Brey - Spay drehen durch die Weinberge wieder zum Jakobsberg und sich dann dort Trennen ?? Könnt ja sein das es da noch ´n paar Ecken gibt die ihr nicht kennt !?



hey, von den ecken gibt's bestimmt noch genug (schließlich brauchte ich google um den jakobsberg zu finden )! hab' erst letztens im saynbachtal eine neue trail-abfahrt entdeckt, obwohl das eigentlich seit jahren mein strammrevier ist. bin bisher blind dran vorbeigefahren!

na, warten wir mal ab, was alex, siebenberg komtur usw. dazu meinen ...
die gegend um brey und spay wäre für mich zumindest neuland!


----------



## Pedalritter (23. April 2004)

@ dave 

jakobsberg is coooooool , da kann man den Golfern die Bälle hinterherwerfen wenn man welche findet   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalritter (23. April 2004)

@ dave 

jakobsberg is coooooool , da kann man den Golfern die Bälle hinterherwerfen wenn man welche findet   .
Aber wenn du den auch nur über Google gefunden hast    wirst du das doch finden oder brauchs´t noch ne Beschreibung   , oder ist dein Orientierungs sinn so schlecht ??   

Mfg

...kleiner Tipp dann schau mal bei Brey´ern (unter Termine) nach da gibt´s en paar Bilder und das Höhenprofil vom letzten Jahr !!


----------



## Siebenberg (23. April 2004)

Hallo 

14 Uhr  geht auch.13Uhr wär für mich zwar besser aber ... .Müssen wa halt schneller fahren   .Wenn wir nach Boppart fahren sollten, ist von meiner Seite eher WK und oder Seilbahn angesagt.Kann man ja morgen dann noch mal sehen wie es letztenendes dann geht.Danach ist's mir gleich wolang es weitergeht   

Gute Zeit, Gruss Swen


----------



## Komtur (23. April 2004)

@ Pedalritter
check ich nicht deinen Vorschlag.
Soll das heißen WIR treffen uns um 15:00 und treffen dann die anderen am Jakobsberg (den ich nicht kenne)
oder Treffen wir uns ALLE an der Sporthalle (wenn ja wann den nu) und fahren dann ein Stück gemeinsam und trennen uns dann später.
Ist mir eigentlich zumpe solange ich und mein Bike das überleben   

 Konnte mein Univega übrigens heute schon holen   , hatte aber leider keine Zeit um es mal auf den Kühkopf zu scheuchen.
 Ich wollte heute eigentlich das Arrow für meine Frau fertig machen, leider hat das aber nicht geklappt, ich hab nämlich keine Ahnung wie ich die RS Judy fest kriege (aber das ist ein Thema für ein anderes Forum) die Gabel hat nämlich kein Ausßengewinde so wie die alte ungefederte Gabel  .


----------



## sulibats (23. April 2004)

Genau, jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische wg. dem Treffpunkt morgen  

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Pedalritter (23. April 2004)

@all

also gemeint war das so , Ihr trefft euch am Oberwerth und fahrt zum Jakobsberg . Dort trefft ihr mich und wir fahren dann gemeinsam ne Runde um mein revier. Am Jakobsberg oder W.Kopf trennen wir uns dann , wer Lust hat fährt dann über den W.Kopf bzw die Sesselbahn runter (was für mich dann nicht zutrifft   ). Dave und Siebenberg wolln ja dann über die andere Rheinseite wieder zurück . Und ich häng mich dann an diejenigen die durch den Stadtwald nach Koblenz zurückfahren . So und damit hätte dann jeder einge Kilometer runtergespult . So und nu alles klar


----------



## Komtur (23. April 2004)

@ Sulibats
meinetwegen können wir uns morgen um xx:xx Uhr am Stadion treffen. Nur... kennst du den Jakobsberg und weißt du wie lange wir brauchen um die anderen dan rechtzeitig (wann auch immer) zu treffen.

@Pedalritter
klingt wie eine super Idee mir der eigentlich alle Seiten leben können sollten. Müssen wir nur noch wissen wan wir an dem Ber sein sollen und wo genau und wann.  
Außerdem hast du bei soviel Verhandlungsgeschick das Zeug zum UNO-Botschafter


----------



## sulibats (23. April 2004)

@Komtur: Ne, ich kenne den Weg nicht.

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Pedalritter (23. April 2004)

@ komtur , sulibats

gedacht war´s so ihr beiden trefft euch um 14.00 mit den anderen am Oberwerth und fahrt mit ihnen zum Jakobsberg und dort trefft ihr mich so gegen15.00 . Ne Stunde fahrt sollte eigentlich passen wenn ihr ohne Umwege 
durch den Stadtwald fahrt !!

Mfg


----------



## Pedalritter (23. April 2004)

@ all ,

was haltet ihr davon , ihr trefft euch um 14.00 am OW fahrt dann am Rhein her bis Rhens . 
Am KD-Steiger treffen wir uns dann so gegen 14.30 Uhr.  
Von dort aus fahrn wir dann zusammen auf die höhe Richtung Boppard (natürlich mit kleineren Umwegen   ) durch mein Revier .


----------



## dave (23. April 2004)

hab vorhin noch mal mit markus (a.k.a. sprungmonkey) gesprochen. er wollte eigentlich auch mitkommen, müsste jedoch schon um 18 uhr zu hause in bendorf sein.
jetzt wo komtur sein bike bereits schon besorgt hat und pedalritter zeit auf der hinfahrt spart, könnten wir eigentlich wieder auf 13 uhr umschwenken! 
aber ich glaube nach dem hin und her kommen wir dann auf gar keinen grünen zweig mehr!

@alex:
wie sieht's bei dir zeitlich aus? schließlich hast du ursprünglich 13 uhr vorgeschlagen. kp kennt den trail bei der marksburg übrigens doch nicht. war wohl 'ne verwechslung. wäre auch sch****, wenn wir uns jetzt alle für 14 uhr verabreden und dabei den initiator ausladen ...

@markus: 
willste nicht trotzdem mitkommen und dir anschließen von den anderen den stadtwald zeigen lassen? nach dem erfolg der letzten solo-expeditionen, wäre das doch vielleicht nicht verkehrt!  
der kuchen schmeckt übrigens klasse! danke an antje 

@markus & sulibats:
sollen wir uns ein halbe stunde vor dem treffen auf dem OW an besagter kreuzung in vallendar treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komtur (23. April 2004)

@ all

aaaah ich drehe voll durch weil ich echts nichts mehr auf die Reihe kriege.
Also, Sulibats und ich treffen uns mit den anderen am Stadion nur wann jetzt?

@ Sulibats checkst du das? Wollen wir uns jetzt morgen erstmal um 15:00 treffen und schauen was geht (mit den anderen mitfahren oder was zu zweit unternehmen) 

@ All
Naja, vieleicht sehe ich morgen früh klarer wenn ich ne Runde geschlafen habe und wieder ins Forum schauen. Da sollte dann immer noch genug Zeit sein zum reagier. Ich brauch nur 7 Minuten bis zum Stadion !!!!


----------



## dave (23. April 2004)

Komtur schrieb:
			
		

> aaaah ich drehe voll durch weil ich echts nichts mehr auf die Reihe kriege.
> Also, Sulibats und ich treffen uns mit den anderen am Stadion nur wann jetzt?



schau mal was pedalritter vorhin geschrieben hat ... 



> was haltet ihr davon , ihr trefft euch um 14.00 am OW fahrt dann am Rhein her bis Rhens .



naja, ich werd' jetzt auch einfach mal bis morgen warten.


----------



## Siebenberg (24. April 2004)

Hallo

Bei mir geht es leider nicht anders morgen.Starte um 13Uhr OW.Vielleicht kommt ja irgendwer auf die gleiche Idee.Würde mich freuen.Bis Morgen dann vielleicht  

Gute Zeit, Gruss Swen


----------



## sulibats (24. April 2004)

@Komtur: Ja, so ein bisschen blicke ich schon noch durch. Dave meint, das wenn wir uns am Oberwerth treffen, dann könnten Markus, er und ich ab Vallendar ja auch zusammen zum Oberwerth fahren, da er hier in Vallendar die Straße aus Höhr-Grenzhausen runterkommt.

@Dave: Wenn wir uns denn nun alle zusammen am OW treffen, dann können wir gerne von Vallendar aus zusammen weiterfahren, wobei du mir nochmal genau sagen müsstest, wo wir uns dann in Vallendar treffen.

Mein Vorschlag wäre, das man sich erstmal auf einen Zeitpunkt einigt (14Uhr scheint mir da irgendwie ein Kompromiss zu sein) und uns dann alle am Oberwerth treffen. Wer sich vorher entschließt mit jemand anderem zu fahren, ist dann zum dem Zeitpunkt eben schon unterwegs. Im "worst case" sind dann um 14Uhr vielleicht auch nur Komtur und meine Wenigkeit am Oberwerth und dann drehen wir zu zweit ne Runde im Stadtwald.

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Pedalritter (24. April 2004)

na wie mach was nu ??      treffen wir uns auf halbem Wege oder nicht ??


----------



## Komtur (24. April 2004)

Bin um 14:00 am Stadion Oberwerth sollte sich der Termin ändern bitte nochmal posten


----------



## dave (24. April 2004)

moin, moin!

ich hab' mal ein wenig herumtelefoniert und es sieht nun so aus, dass wir (swen, alex, markus und ich) doch beim alten treffpunkt (13 uhr auf dem OW) bleiben. da wir u. a. etwas neues ausprobieren wollen und abends bei den anderen noch einiges auf den plan steht, wird es sonst zu spät. 
doch der sommer ist lang! wir kriegen bestimmt noch 'ne gemeinsame tour auf die reihe 

@pedalritter: 
am besten machste was mit komtur und sulibats aus. unsere anfahrt nach boppard wird sich wohl erst beim treffpunkt klären. wir werden aber wahrscheinlich um ca. 14 uhr und paar zerquetschte oben bei der seilbahn sein.

denn noch viel spass heute! 
dave


----------



## Pedalritter (24. April 2004)

@ Dave,

O.K , dann werd ich mich mit Sulibats und Komtur kurzschließen . !!
Wünsch euch dann viel Spass , und denke das wir uns doch noch mal zu ner Tour treffen können . (hat mir was schönes ausgedacht)   

@Komtur , Sulibats

ist es ein Problem für euch beide , wenn wir uns auf halber strecke (Rhens)
gegen 14.30 treffen ,und dann gemeinsam auf die höhe fahren .

MfG Pedalritter


----------



## Rockyalex! (24. April 2004)

Hi Biker,

finde ich gut das nun doch eine Entscheidung gefallen ist. Man beachte die kleine Zahl rechts oben in den Antwortkästchen, die für eine schnöde Samstagtour noch nie so lang war. Dazugerechnet werden müssen eigentlich noch die treads aus Berndt's Forum; wir werden bald dreistellig...  
Bis nachher, um 13.00 Uhr
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komtur (24. April 2004)

@ Sulibats

ich bin dann um 14:00 am Oberwerth, treffen wir uns da ?!? und treffen uns dann später mit Pedalritter

@ Pedalritter
wo sollen wir uns denn um 14:30 treffen ???


----------



## sulibats (24. April 2004)

@Komtur: Ok, 14Uhr am Oberwerth klingt gut  

@Pedalritter: 14.30 in Rhens an dem KD-Steiger?

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Pedalritter (24. April 2004)

@ komtur , sulibats ,staabi
 hat richtig spass gemacht die Tour heute   , hoffe euch ebenso   . Denke mal da waren ein paar schöne Ecken für euch dabei. Und das ganze ist wiederholungswürdig !! Wenn mal wieder sowas anliegt meldet euch !!

@komtur
heil wieder in Koblenz angekommen , wie gehts Dir nach der Tour ?? 

@sulibats , staabi
seit ihr gut durchgekommen  auf dem Rückweg , Ich fühle mich noch einwenig naja ..... ! Dat ganze mach ma nochma gelle !!!

Mfg


----------



## sulibats (24. April 2004)

@Komtur: War vielleicht doch etwas viel für den Anfang, aber ich hoffe du hattest trotzdem Spass.

@Pedalritter: Ja, hat mir auch sehr viel Spass gemacht, waren super Strecken dabei  

Joa, also bei mir hat alles geklappt, auch wenn ich am Oberwerth nix mehr zu trinken hatte. Hab dann dort am Brunnen die Trinkblase etwas aufgefüllt, aber zu wenig  War nach dem Anstieg hier nach Vallendar ziemlich fertig, allerdings war das heute auch ne 85km/1300hm Tour.

Ich hoffe wir können nochmal zusammen ne Tour fahren  

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## dave (24. April 2004)

Hey, von Tourdaten her hätten wir eigentlich zusammen fahren können.  Ich hab bis Höhr auch etwas über 87 km und rund 1500 hm zusammengekratzt.
Der rechtsrheinische Rheinhöhenweg ist tatsächlich sehr nett, geht aber auch gut rauf und runter! 

Der Brunnen auf dem OW wird übrigens um 20 Uhr abgestellt. Bin mal am Ende einer Sommertour bereits eine Stunde auf dem Trockenen gefahren und fieberte sehnsüchtig der Wasserstelle entgegen, als diese genau in dem Moment den Dienst verweigerte, als ich gerade die Flasche öffnete!! 

Hier noch ein paar Fotos mit der Marksburg und einem Trail in Oberlahnstein:


----------



## Staabi (24. April 2004)

Hallo,

jo, war doch sehr nett. Sulibats und ich sind noch "Haus am Wald" hoch, über die Eichenalle zur Hedwigseiche, Hünenfeld, Waldesch, Stadtwald zum Fernsehturm und  von da aus dann runter. War wirklich spaßig und bedarf der Wiederholung, gerne auch einmal ein anderes Revier.

Viele Grüße,

Michael, der morgen nachmittag eine eher kleine Tour fahren will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (24. April 2004)

Hallo Dave,

der Rheinhöhenweg ist auch von Braubach aus Richtung Filsen/Boppard sehr nett, vor allem die Abfahrt entweder nach Kamp-Bornhofen oder der Trail Richtung Filsen herunter. Wollte ich eigentlich vor 2 Wochen fahren aber kurz hinter dem Dinkholdertal (das Tal mit dem Sauerbrunnen) hat es mir auf einem kurzem Bergabstück den HR-Reifen aufgeschlitzt und die Tour war zuende.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## dave (24. April 2004)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dave,
> 
> der Rheinhöhenweg ist auch von Braubach aus Richtung Filsen/Boppard sehr nett, vor allem die Abfahrt entweder nach Kamp-Bornhofen oder der Trail Richtung Filsen herunter. Wollte ich eigentlich vor 2 Wochen fahren aber kurz hinter dem Dinkholdertal (das Tal mit dem Sauerbrunnen) hat es mir auf einem kurzem Bergabstück den HR-Reifen aufgeschlitzt und die Tour war zuende.
> 
> ...



Hi Staabi, 

wir sind genau entgegengesetzt gefahren. Also, zuerst ein wenig Straße und dann erst bei Osterspai hoch und weiter Braubach. Dann sind wir noch zwei Mal auf und ab und haben noch schöne Trailabfahrten bei Oberlahnstein mitgenommen. Für den Rheinhöhenweg mach Deine Richtung aber wahrscheinlich mehr Sinn.  Dann hätten wir z. B. den schönen Single hinab zum Sauerbrunnen genüßlich runterrollen können! Bergauf hat der Kehren-reiche Trail jedoch auch viel Spass gemacht ... und Körner gekostet.  

CU
dave


----------



## Siebenberg (24. April 2004)

Hallo

Dann mach ich mal die 70 voll  .

@Staabi : Danke für die Anregung in eurem Forum.War ne schöne Tour heute.Und die Seilbahn hat die "falsche" Richtung für den R mehr als rausgerissen.Waren ja auch so ein paar zügige Abfahrten dabei bis Lahnstein.Gibt es eigentlich im weiteren "Hinterland" auf der Rheinseite noch einen lohnenswerten Weg den man mit dem R zusammen zu einer Tour verbinden könnte oder ist da eher Trailwüste ?

Gute Zeit, Gruss Swen

PS :Hat am Mo Abend 1900 jemand auf Stolzenfels,Fischer und Königsbacher Lust,wenn ich bis dahin wieder die Schraube finde die locker ist   hab nämlich doch keine mehr am Lager


----------



## dave (25. April 2004)

> War wirklich spaßig und bedarf der Wiederholung, _gerne auch einmal ein anderes Revier_.



Wie wäre es denn irgendwann mal mit dem Brex-/Saynbachtal? Die Rheinblicke halten sich dort zwar in Grenzen, die Trails sind die Anfahrt jedoch auf alle Fälle wert! 

@Swen: 
Blöde Schraube ... ich glaub' es wird Zeit fürs Hardtail! 
Viel Spass am Montag. Für mich war's gestern vorerst die letzte Tour. Muss nun für die letzte Prüfung büffeln.


----------



## sulibats (25. April 2004)

@Komtur: Hast du dich nach der Tour entschieden das Fahrradfahren einzustellen...hast ja noch gar nix von dir hören lassen  

@Siebenberg: 





> Stolzenfels,Fischer und Königsbacher


Was meinst du damit genau? Kenne mich leider nicht so gut aus, dass ich damit genaue Streckne verbinden könnte, mal abgesehen von Fischer -> Fischerpfad vielleicht?!

Hab bis 17Uhr Vorlesungen, 19Uhr könnte ich aber schaffen.

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## dave (25. April 2004)

Siebenberg schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich im weiteren "Hinterland" auf der Rheinseite noch einen lohnenswerten Weg den man mit dem R zusammen zu einer Tour verbinden könnte oder ist da eher Trailwüste ?



Mir ist gerade eine Idee für eine kombinierte Rhein-Lahn-Tour gekommen. Ist jetzt zwar nicht unbedingt das, woran Du dachtest, aber vielleicht auch nicht ganz uninteressant. Wir könnten von KO aus ....

- nach Oberlahnstein fahren, 
- die zwei Abfahrten von Alex mitnehmen, 
- den Rheinhöhenweg bis Braubach folgen, 
- den Trail bei der Marksburg erkunden,
- uns anschließend das Mühlbachtal hoch Richtung Altem Oberlahnsteiner Forsthaus (Kreuzung L327/L333) geben,
- dann z. T. auf einem Pfad zu einem Aussichtspunkt oberhalb von Bad Ems biken,
- einen Single in den Ort hinunter folgen,
- evtl. noch den Concordia Turm mitnehmen,
- unterwegs vielleicht bei 'ner Eisdiele reinschauen 
- auf dem Radweg nach Fachbach fahren,
- zum Lahnhöhenweg hochkurbeln,
- den B1 bei der Ruppertsklamm runtercruisen,
- und hoffentlich noch vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit wieder in KO einrollen. 

@Sulibats:
Lass Dir von Swen ruhig mal den Königsbacher zeigen. Am besten mit der neuen/alten Anfahrt von ganz oben. Der macht Laune!


----------



## Komtur (25. April 2004)

@ Sulibats

doch, ich lebe tatsächlich noch. Doch ich muss sagen, die letzten 5 Kilometer bis zu mir nach Hause haben sich ganz schön gezogen mal davon abgesehen das ich fast verdurstet bin. Morgen hol ich mir nen Cammelbak, dann kann mich nichts mehr aufhalten   

@ All
Morgen spiel ich erstmal ne Runde Badminton, so zum ausgleich und schwinge mich dann Dienstag wieder aufs Rad (aber wirklich nur für 1 - 2 Stunden) mit einem Freund der noch mehr Konditionsprobleme hat als ich, der will aber auch wieder anfangen mit dem Biken.

Die nächste "Killer" Tour mit euch plane ich mal für das Wochenende ein, wär mir aber ganz recht wenn wir dann im Stadtwald anfangen können, da hab ichs nicht mehr so weit wenn ich fertig bin   und ihr könnt dann ja noch rüber nach Spey oder weis der Himmerl wohin


----------



## Pedalritter (25. April 2004)

@ Dave 

der Trail auf dem ersten Bild eurer Samstagstour , wo ist denn der ? , den kenn ich nicht und wie findet man den. Wo ist denn dort der anfang und wo endet dieser ? Wäre nett wenn du mir das mal erklären könntest !

Mfg


----------



## Pedalritter (25. April 2004)

@ Komtur

Hurra du lebst !!   , jaja ham wir uns schon gedacht das die Tour für den Anfang ziemlich stramm war . Aber deine Fitness kriegen wir auch noch hin. Man soll´s ja nicht direkt Übertreiben , mit der zeit kommt das schon .
Na dann bis zur nächsten Tour  Und noch was , Spay schreibt man mit "a"
 

Mfg Pedalritter


----------



## Siebenberg (25. April 2004)

Hallo

@Dave : Das hört sich ja gut an.Meine Karten gehen nur bis knapp über den R vom Sa raus,deshalb weis ich nicht was da noch kommt.Hört sich aber doch gut an.Das mit der Eisdiele mein ich natürlich   .Könnte man ja mal für die kommenden WE vormerken die Tour.

@sulibats :Wollte von OW aus den Rhein ein Stück aufwärts, dann an Burg Stolzenfels rauf.Quer durch den Stadtwald.Den Fischerpfad runter.Kondertal wieder rauf am Remstecken vorbei.Von hier weiter zum Königsbacher DH.Ist ne schöne Runde.1,5 - 2 Std Fahrzeit zwei schöne Uphills und zwei noch bessere DH's .

Gute Zeit,Gruss Swen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sulibats (25. April 2004)

@Siebenberg: Wenn du mit Downhill Trails meinst, dann klingt das ja sehr gut  Weil bei nem "richtigen" Downhill wird es wohl mein Bike zerlegen, dafür ist das nämlich eher weniger gedacht. 

Sollen wir das einfach so machen dass ich versuche um 19Uhr am Oberwerth zu sein und falls ich das nicht schaffe, dann drehste deine Runde alleine? Muss dann nur mal schauen wie das im Laufe der Tour so aussähe, weil 19Uhr + 2std Tour = schon ziemlich dunkel  

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## dave (26. April 2004)

Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dave
> 
> der Trail auf dem ersten Bild eurer Samstagstour , wo ist denn der ? , den kenn ich nicht und wie findet man den. Wo ist denn dort der anfang und wo endet dieser ? Wäre nett wenn du mir das mal erklären könntest !
> 
> Mfg



wir sind bei der kirche in braubach zum rheinhöhenweg hinauf und dann bei der grube auf den pfad abgezweigt. an der fotostelle mündet der pfad auf den B1 und ich glaube auch auf den B4, den es dann für uns hinauf ging. anschließend fuhren wir dann über die felder zur landstraße und weiter zum hof aspich.


----------



## Siebenberg (26. April 2004)

@sulibats :Ja dunkeln tut's da schon ein wenig.Reicht aber schon noch aus das Licht um es zu schaffen und genug zu sehen.

Dann vielleicht bis heute abend

Gute Zeit, Gruss Swen


----------



## Siebenberg (26. April 2004)

Hallo

Irgendwie scheint bei mir momentan im technischen der Wurm drinn zu stecken  .Was heissen soll Schraube habe ich heute morgen zwar bekommen allerdings hatte ich nen Platten welchen ich auch heute morgen geflickt habe.Jetzt ist das Ding allerdings schon wieder platt   und ich hab kein Flickzeug mehr.Komme heute auch nicht mehr zum reparieren rein zeitlich zumindestens nicht bis 19Uhr.Wird also nichts mit biken heute abend.
Sorry und hoffe das das hier noch ankommt 

Gute Zeit,und allezeit Flickteug am Mann wünsch ich euch.Gruss Swen


----------

